# Teer kaufen München, wo?



## Hog (12. April 2010)

Ich brauche Teer für meine bremse. Ich mach kein Grind, Teer ist gut genug.

Wo kann ich ein block Teer kaufen in München Ost?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. April 2010)

Such nen Baumarkt -> Spachtelmasse (Bitumen), gibts meist in Dosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hog (12. April 2010)

Cool danke! Was nennt man das zeug hier?


----------



## ChrisKing (13. April 2010)

Wer bistn du? Kennen wir uns schon? Meld dich mal im Münchner Trial Forum an zwecks wo/wann fahren U
usw. 

Trialsbase.com


----------



## Hog (13. April 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Wer bistn du? Kennen wir uns schon? Meld dich mal im Münchner Trial Forum an zwecks wo/wann fahren U
> usw.
> 
> Trialsbase.com




Wir kennen uns nicht - ich bin vor paar Wochen erst nach Deutschland umgezogen. Ich werde aber bald mitfahren. Ich fahr nicht sehr gut, aber es macht mir genug Spaß!


----------



## Goettinger (16. April 2010)

S-Bahn schienen werden damit auch mal angefüllt, haben wir immer in bremen da rausgepult! 
das gute ist das es dann schon so schön alt und hart is, dann verklebt es die beläge nicht mit der felge, zieht aber trotzdem super 
also nachts mal mit´m schraubenzieher in die stadt


----------



## jem23 (17. April 2010)

nette dachdecker haben auch imma was übrig


----------



## maScie (18. April 2010)

Hab mal so nen schön handlichen Streifen von den Straßenausbesserern bekommen. Fragen kost ja nix.
Habs seit dem in ner Tüte im Visitenkartenformat immer dabei.


----------

